# Trialing in Schutzhund and Bitches in Season



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

In AKC you cannot run a bitch in season in an obedience trial (bhut you can show them in breed). 

I think I read somewhere that you can triai a bitch in season in Schutzhund. Is that true?


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes - but they must be kept apart from the other dogs participating in the trial and they will be shown after the other dogs have completed their runs. 

FYI, APDT and UKC have the same rules as AKC.


----------

